# EOI - Family Members



## anishk06 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi All,

Can Anyone help me to clarify the doubt in FAMILY MEMBERS in the EOI?
My wife and kid is also included in the application and planning to migrate along with me. There are 3 questions in the Family members part in the EOI, 

1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? - Ans YES
2. How many family members? - Ans YES
3. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? - Ans YES

Can you please tell me that the answers which I have given is correct or not?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

anishk06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can Anyone help me to clarify the doubt in FAMILY MEMBERS in the EOI?
> My wife and kid is also included in the application and planning to migrate along with me. There are 3 questions in the Family members part in the EOI,
> ...


the answer to Q2 should be 2 right? 
i mean it is asking for the number of family members


----------



## anishk06 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry, The Anwers for second question which I given is "2".
Can you tell me the 1 & 3 answers are correct or not?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

anishk06 said:


> Sorry, The Anwers for second question which I given is "2".
> Can you tell me the 1 & 3 answers are correct or not?


yes they are correct


----------



## anishk06 (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks for your reply


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

anishk06 said:


> thanks for your reply


anytime
all d best


----------



## binioz (Nov 25, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> anytime
> all d best


Hi,

I submitted my EOI for 189 visa. 
Currently I'm single, hence in "Family Members" section i mentioned "No" to following question-
"Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?"

My query is- in future (say 6 months) i get married, then can i add my wife in my application? What is the process to do so?

Thanks!


----------

